# Maxant Extractor 3100P



## MAXANT

Thanks Mike! Happy Extracting :thumbsup:


----------



## JWPalmer

Bump. I bit the bullet and ordered the Maxant 3100H with the leg kit today. I looked at the VIVO, Lyson, and the extractors from BM where I buy all my woodenware, but decided that the extra cost was worth it to get top of the line. Our club has an extractor I used last year so I know what NOT to get. Biggest POS ever, but it was a vertical crank. If the hives and nucs the bees are making for me this year do well, I'll upgrade to the motor next year. My wife has volunteered to pay for the extractor as an early Fathers Day present but I think she has plans for the honey.


----------



## JWPalmer

The extractor I ordered from Maxant arrived this evening. Fast shipping! The extractor is pretty much ready to go right out of the box. All I had to do was bolt on the optional leg kit which took maybe 10 minutes including finding a 1/2" wrench. The extractor is heavy which is a testament to the thickness of the stainless steel used in construction. The lid halves fit nicely on the top and are also stainless steel. The honey gate is the cheap plastic one but is probably fine for this purpose. It does detract a little from the overall impression of a very high quality piece of equipment. The belt drive basket spinner is very smooth and easily turned. Because the rotation is horizontal, body weight can't be used to help turn the relatively short handle. Keeping the frames spinning may turn into a family project. I can see myself wishing I had bought the motorized version after a few supers worth of frames.


----------



## Knobs

I'm glad someone is having better luck with a Maxant Extractor than I had last year. After reading the rave reviews on here I bought the 9 frame powered extractor from Maxant. The distributor promised it would be delivered in a week and it ended up taking a month. When I got it the lids were rammed down inside it and one was bent. Not a big problem I straightened it out. It was shipped with the wrong manual. Not a big deal again. Then I realized it would not turn. I finally forced it to turn and heard a loud pop. They had assembled it and had never set the bearing properly. I started to use it and after about 30 minutes of use it started to make a loud noise. The couplings had a big gap between them> I reset the coupling gap and it worked for awhile and started to make noise again. I finally figured out what had happened. The had assembled it without ever getting the bearing seated properly and the basket was in sideways and in too high because they didn't get the bearing seated. They tightened down the cross member and actually bent and twisted it permanently by a 1/4 inch. I had to rework it all and now it works. The bearing makes noise and I'm sure I will be replacing that . I will admit they have a quality design but last year they were backorded, delivered weeks late, and had no quality control. The unit would not even turn. It was thrown together and the quality check sheet was a total joke. It was pencil whipped. I paid extra for this unit versus mann lake and it wasn't worth the premium cost. Maybe they were years ago.


----------



## aran

i bought the maxant 20 F motorized extractor last year or the year before cant remember now. Thing is a BEAST!
It will spin out a super of honey on a warm day in a few minutes and spins the frames dry.
Super happy with it. Now i just need to convince my wife that i need a bunch more maxant stuff!!


----------



## MAXANT

I can assure you this was all damage caused in shipping.
Not sure what vendor you bought it from? Feel free to call me or email me!
Jake


Knobs said:


> I'm glad someone is having better luck with a Maxant Extractor than I had last year. After reading the rave reviews on here I bought the 9 frame powered extractor from Maxant. The distributor promised it would be delivered in a week and it ended up taking a month. When I got it the lids were rammed down inside it and one was bent. Not a big problem I straightened it out. It was shipped with the wrong manual. Not a big deal again. Then I realized it would not turn. I finally forced it to turn and heard a loud pop. They had assembled it and had never set the bearing properly. I started to use it and after about 30 minutes of use it started to make a loud noise. The couplings had a big gap between them> I reset the coupling gap and it worked for awhile and started to make noise again. I finally figured out what had happened. The had assembled it without ever getting the bearing seated properly and the basket was in sideways and in too high because they didn't get the bearing seated. They tightened down the cross member and actually bent and twisted it permanently by a 1/4 inch. I had to rework it all and now it works. The bearing makes noise and I'm sure I will be replacing that . I will admit they have a quality design but last year they were backorded, delivered weeks late, and had no quality control. The unit would not even turn. It was thrown together and the quality check sheet was a total joke. It was pencil whipped. I paid extra for this unit versus mann lake and it wasn't worth the premium cost. Maybe they were years ago.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper

Very happy with my 3100P. 

I just wish I could turn the basket by hand without loosening the hex set screw on the shaft. 

It can be tricky to stop it in just the right spot to drop the frames in with the motor. 

Hopefully gonna be spinning with it in a week or two. :banana:


----------



## Tim KS

westtnbeekeeper said:


> Very happy with my 3100P.
> 
> I just wish I could turn the basket by hand without loosening the hex set screw on the shaft.
> 
> It can be tricky to stop it in just the right spot to drop the frames in with the motor.
> 
> Hopefully gonna be spinning with it in a week or two. :banana:


I've never had a problem stopping the basket where needed to load or unload. A slight twist of the switch and it rotates slow enough to stop it exactly where needed. 

I load mine and spin it slow for several minutes until the heavier frames loose most of their weight and equalize without wobbling. Then I speed it up and let it spin until it's empty.

It's a great extractor......I love mine. :applause:


----------



## westtnbeekeeper

Tim KS said:


> I've never had a problem stopping the basket where needed to load or unload. A slight twist of the switch and it rotates slow enough to stop it exactly where needed.
> 
> I load mine and spin it slow for several minutes until the heavier frames loose most of their weight and equalize without wobbling. Then I speed it up and let it spin until it's empty.
> 
> It's a great extractor......I love mine. :applause:


Yeah... Wish I could turn it by hand though. Seems like it would make loading a lot faster. 

I've never had one but it looks like the big 20 framers operate with belt tension. Just loosen them up and turn them forward or backward. However is beneficial. Looks pretty neat, just can't justify it for 10 to 15 supers a year.

Didn't say I didn't like it... Just worry about letting any body else use it because I read somewhere that it will break it if you try to turn it by hand.


----------



## Knobs

You can not assure me of anything since you did not see it. 

The box arrived in perfect condition and the tape was original. Yes this was reshipped from one of your distributors but had not been opened by them. I received it as you packed it at the factory. It was unfortunately poorly assembled at the factory, not properly checked out and shipped out anyway. I love your design. You use quality materials and your welds look great. Unfortunately you didn't assembly it properly, did not check it out, sent a quality assurance sheet that was so generic as to be useless, and included the wrong instructions. 

To top it all off now you want to blame it on shipping or your distributor. Sorry you have an excellent reputation and from what I can tell a well deserved reputation. You should have taken my comment as an opportunity to make sure your assembly department was doing their job properly. Instead you want to blame it on shipping and your distributors. That's unfortunate.




MAXANT said:


> I can assure you this was all damage caused in shipping.
> Not sure what vendor you bought it from? Feel free to call me or email me!
> Jake


----------



## Knobs

The newer ones you can turn by hand. I bought mine last year and was happily surprised that they had changed the motor design where that could now be done.



westtnbeekeeper said:


> Yeah... Wish I could turn it by hand though. Seems like it would make loading a lot faster.
> 
> I've never had one but it looks like the big 20 framers operate with belt tension. Just loosen them up and turn them forward or backward. However is beneficial. Looks pretty neat, just can't justify it for 10 to 15 supers a year.
> 
> Didn't say I didn't like it... Just worry about letting any body else use it because I read somewhere that it will break it if you try to turn it by hand.


----------



## JWPalmer

Jake, I bet if you called Maxant, they would ship you a new one and a call ticket so you can send the old one back, freight paid. It would be the right thing for them to do.


----------



## Knobs

Maxant's web site currently says that *you can not turn* them by hand without damaging them and voiding the warranty however the one I bought from them last year had a paper tag on drive that said it was a new design and that it could be turned by hand. I'm not sure what to believe now, but the unit I bough once the bearing was properly seated turns freely by hand. 



Knobs said:


> The newer ones you can turn by hand. I bought mine last year and was happily surprised that they had changed the motor design where that could now be done.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper

Knobs said:


> The newer ones you can turn by hand. I bought mine last year and was happily surprised that they had changed the motor design where that could now be done.


Darn...

Just my luck.

Bought mine 2 years ago.

Oh well... Still a great unit.


----------



## MAXANT

UPS has been known to mishandle the boxes in transit. If the box gets turned upside down, guess what happens? Parts shift.
Ive rectified this issue a few times with other customers.

The new motors can be advanced by hand, unless the previous version.


----------



## JWPalmer

Good to know about the new motors. I plan on adding a motor next year to my 3100H. It will be the new style, right?


----------



## TWall

Knobs said:


> You can not assure me of anything since you did not see it.


Did you see it go in the box? Maybe he did? Have you contacted Jake? I can't remember anyone who has not gotten satisfaction after contacting Jake.

Tom


----------



## westtnbeekeeper

Talk to Jake...

I would if I had reason to...

Figure I'm in the best place I can be for the purchase made.

No problems with the unit as advertised.

Waiting for the day that I can justify the big 20 framer upgrade. :wiener:


----------



## JWPalmer

I never did get a Maxant catalogue. It wold be nice to have something to dream over and drool on. Excuse me, salivate on. As a hobbyist,, one needs inspiration for purchases yet to come.


----------



## e-spice

I just extracted 850lbs with my 3100P with the blue Parvalux motor. It did really well.

I never used the tangential slots in previous years, only the radials. I tried them this year though and was really impressed at how dry they came out. It's not that hard to flip them either. I'd encourage everyone to try the tangentials.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper

JWPalmer said:


> I never did get a Maxant catalogue. It wold be nice to have something to dream over and drool on. Excuse me, salivate on. As a hobbyist,, one needs inspiration for purchases yet to come.


:thumbsup:

Indeed...

Me too neither.


----------

